# What prop gets you the most scares?!



## YoungHaunter (Oct 5, 2013)

Like the title says, what prop of yours scares the most people?


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

My jack-in-the-box chuckles tends to scare kids because he looks like he'd be a jump scare, but a close second is the giant spiders. Even from a distance people freak out over them. I don't get it personally, especially with the corpses all over the place. But whatever works right?


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I didn't have a prop that actually scared the little kids except for the coffin display on my porch. This year I did invest in the "Jumping Spider" from Spirit so I'm looking forward to seeing the reaction of the TOTers when that goes off.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

The jumping spider gets them all the time! It gets my dogs, it was funny to see them falling over each other to get away from it when it jumped. Almost peed my pants laughing so hard! Fly just gives it a dirty look now. It got my mail carrier, and that was really funny. I had forgotten that I had left it "on" and went to work. When I came home I was walking to the front porch and the spider jumped at me. Then I saw the packages left on the front porch. I realized the mail carrier was jumped at when he made his delivery. I started laughing right then and there. I saw him the next day and started to ask he had made the package delivery and he said the spider scared the crap out of him. Of course I apologized up and down, but was still laughing inside. Heh, heh, heh...

Death's Door - you will love it!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

My monster in the coffin was the big scare getter. So much so, I dismantled it and recycled it into other props. Little kids were afraid to come up to the door, and to me, Halloween is for the little ones. I try not to have anything too scary. I do the goofy spooky thing ala Disney. Goofy animated bluckys doing funny stuff, goofy tombstone epitaphs, a bunch of pumpkins, big hairy spiders and the kinder gentler style of scarecrow. Much as I like them, those pumpkinrot guys would spook the kiddies too much.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Store bought - By far Michael Myers. Homemade - corpsed walgreens skellies . Unintentional scare - blind spots in walkthrough where kids think something is hiding.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 dressed as a werewolf hiding in the shadows


----------



## icka03 (Sep 19, 2013)

Definitely the basic masks peering our of the small windows of our garage along the walkway. Nothing spectacular, but they are unexpected. Always gets the teens.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My Donna the Dead freaks some people out...not sure why. However, if you stare at her long enough she kinda starts staring back at ya...if you know what I mean.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

My face. It works even when it isn't Halloween.


----------



## Spider Web (Oct 11, 2007)

I’d have to say the horn blower in my old truck. It may not be considered “scary” per se but it startles/scares the crap out of people. I have it parked away from the rest of the haunt, facing where people pass by right in front.
Hooked a switch & relay to blow the horn and turn on headlights and strobes on the dash to light up a monster behind the wheel. Even the motorheads poke around to figure out what’s blowing the horn …so I hit ‘em again and the still jump.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I don't really have scares, but people go nuts over the teeth the witches and skelly's have. We went to the spirit store and the spider was a hoot. It might be fun to add something like that, just for giggles.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

this is an entertaining thread. I really enjoy it. 

I don't have much to share as this is only my 2nd year . I recently found out the dolls I have looking out through the windows gives peeps the creeps 
this is a daytime option. wait till the strobes are behind them.. hmmm


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

In the past, the biggest scare I've I've produced was me sitting perfectly still in a rocking chair that the kids have to pass to get to the front door, wearing a full head mask of an ogre or something. I tend to look like a static prop. Sometimes I'd get kids who kind of dare each other, or try to prove to one another that they're brave and they'd come up and poke me. Still no movement or reaction by me, so they go on to knock or ring the doorbell while I silently rise up behind them, when nobody answers the door, they turn to leave, and surprise!
fun:]


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have to say the Spirit Giant Spider.......when it pops up people jump!


----------



## rorprops (Oct 25, 2013)

If I stick in my face in a window as people walk by, after applying some pallor treatment to ghost me up, that works better than most props.


----------



## sookie (Oct 12, 2012)

My monster in the bush. It's shakes and growls kids freak out lol


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Drop panels! Love them. I think we've had pretty much a 95% scream success rate the past 2 years. So successful last year that I made another smaller version this year.


----------



## hpond69 (Aug 21, 2012)

A lot of people got a kick out of my Grim Reaper stalk about Several people took pics with it But some wouldn't come near it


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Georgeb68 said:


> I have to say the Spirit Giant Spider.......when it pops up people jump!


Same here, it gets the kids every time. It's the only animated prop in the haunt that I didn't build myself, and it gets the most scares.

Figures...


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

My severed head biter got the kids this year. I asked them to share their candy and said, "She just wants a bite... chomp chomp chomp."


----------



## funkdaddy (Aug 31, 2009)

My vintage look Trick or Treater. I modeled it after an old pic I found.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Probably our monster in a box...gets even the super tough "you can't scare me" kids.


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

Mine is Sid, a zombie-scarecrow thing. He's a corpsed duct tape stunt dummy wearing an old Halloween costume of mine from college, and everyone expects him to jump out at them. Maybe one of these days I'll get inside it and wait...


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

My brother!!! he was great at scaring the kiddies!


----------



## SkeleTom (Oct 5, 2007)

Fishing pole with a big rubber spider to drop into their personal space as they walk below the upstairs windows. It's kind of hilarious how much some people will avoid going near them even after it's perfectly clear what's going on.

I like the rubber ones because they wiggle so nicely when you twang the fishing line, but also because they are soft with no pointy bits, in case of miscalculations in aim.


----------

